# Choctaw cats -



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Heavy fog this morning so took my time getting to the river. Actually, I sort of like these lazy start times more and more. Launched about 8 o'clock at Berrain Lake Landing 1, which is known as 'Bull' to the locals. This area is becoming one of my favorite sections of the river as I fish it more and more. Not sure yet how the bream bite is for the area as haven't done that much bream fishing, but I know the bass guys were doing well a few months ago. I have been fishing this area seriously only since last May and mostly for catfish. 

Up the river to some of my way-points and looking for more to mark. Fished until about 10:30 using shrimp for bait and had only 3 small channels in the box. I really wasn't expecting much but the river did look a lot better than I expected. Not nearly as muddy as what I saw Monday about 15 miles further upstream. Anyway, happened to notice a bucket of stink bait in the back of the boat I had forgotten about. Shrimp were sure not productive this morning, so switched to Sonny's Super Sticky Blood Formula. .

By the time I quit about 1 o'clock there was a 9.84 blue and a 5.34 channel in the box, along with about a 2 + channel. Ended up with only 8 cats but the two dandies made the trip one to remember. The blue is the largest wild catfish I have ever caught. The three largest today were caught with the Sonny's stink bait. From what all I have read here on PFF I didn't think blues liked stink bait, but a nice one did this morning. Since I usually fish for tadpole size cats the big boys this morning made my day. I can only imagine what a 20 + pounder must feel like. One day I may start fishing for big cats. I do have some gear that would work. Maybe a miracle will occur and a 20 pounder will jump in my boat.

Hope all of you folks who read my ramblings had a super Christmas and celebrated its true meaning. May your New Year hold many blessing and bring peace and joy in your hearts. and to all people throughout our nation.

Note: One little feller flipped off the table a second before I took the photo.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm jealous of your morning catfishing skills, nice catch!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice day! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice Cats Fishwalton. Thanks


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice trip ,congratulations on your new personal best catfish !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Great report. I enjoy reading reports like this even more than normal since I am sidelined for a while. Let me know how the big blue eats - that size is an "on the fence" keeper for me 
Thanks


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the great report, Fish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

For 2 hours of fishing yesterday afternoon on the Choctaw a friend caught some nice channel cats for supper. He actually got six. River was 62 degrees before the cold front last night. This will probably change things up until it warms up again. Friend said he could not remember ever fishing for catfish before in December.

He used old frozen shrimp for bait.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought some of that stink bait a few months ago and put it in the outside refrigerator. Reckon it is still good to use? Never opened it. Also bought 2 buckets of Gulp minnows and never tried them either. I waste a lot of money on fishing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> I bought some of that stink bait a few months ago and put it in the outside refrigerator. Reckon it is still good to use? Never opened it. Also bought 2 buckets of Gulp minnows and never tried them either. I waste a lot of money on fishing.




You can't hurt stink bait. Like a fine wine it just gets better with age


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I bought some of that stink bait a few months ago and put it in the outside refrigerator. Reckon it is still good to use? Never opened it. Also bought 2 buckets of Gulp minnows and never tried them either. I waste a lot of money on fishing.


I have a bucket that is half used and has never been refrigerated. Still working good. If it gets a little hard just stir in a small amount of cooking oil. Mine was a bit hard the other day but after sitting in the sun a while it was just right. I suppose in the summer you might have to keep it in the shade or ice cooler so it doesn't get too soft to use. Trial and error..... Have never tried Gulf minnows but they should work.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Those big cats make that table look smaller. I'm glad you're out and about and over the bug.


----------

